# Cant' access batch file via hyperlink in Excel



## KitKatLuvr (Feb 18, 2009)

We have an old MS-DOS program that runs from a batch file. When I try to access the program by clicking on it's hyperlink in an Excel spreadsheet, the program does not load (you can see the command line screen briefly, but it disappears). I can load the problem without any problems from it's network location, so I know the program is working. What is preventing the program from working/loading in Excel?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you thought about adding it as a button or something?

http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/showtopic31786.htm


----------



## KitKatLuvr (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. I don't have any coding experience, other than some really simple batch files I learned in school! The user here at work has produced an excel file that holds all of his favorite programs/hyperlinks in one file, and this is the only one that won't seem to run from the link. It runs fine when you access it any other way, just not through Excel.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I think the big issue is the excel security won't allow it to run this code is a way to make a button that will then allow the button to run the batch file.


----------



## KitKatLuvr (Feb 18, 2009)

okay, I'll mess around with it for a while and see if there is something like that I can do in Excel. Thanks for your help!


----------

